
Ask HN: What do you think about the Satoshi Reveal? - harel
It&#x27;s been unusually quiet here regarding this, considering that if it&#x27;s true, it&#x27;s quite a story.
======
throwaway8879
The Satoshi reveals every now and again always remind me of someone claiming
to have deciphered the Voynich manuscript - except it's way more scammy and
fraudulent.

~~~
gus_massa
I think that most deciphers of the Voynich manuscript are not scam, but
overconfident people that is convinced that have solved it. Ten years ago we
have an epidemy of people that had a proof of the Goldbach conjeture, they
were not scammer, and it was painful for the people that decided to read the
proof to read a large and confusing proof and then try to explain to the autor
the error.

On the other hand, I simply dismiss the "I'm Satoshi" claims, they are
probably some kind of scam.

------
xzcvczx
just makes me think of
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SYc_flMnMQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SYc_flMnMQ)
everytime theres a new claimant

